# Firearms and Shooting > Projects and Home Builds >  Tikka T3 Modifications

## 300winmag

*Tikka T3 10 Shot Mag Conversion*

A little project I'm in the middle of at the moment is fitting an after market 10 shot mag conversion kit to my new toy - Tikka T3 Lite in 308

I purchased two different brands of 10 shot mag conversion kits via the interweb, they arrived in the post within a day or so of one another, I spent a week or so deciding which one I would use, weighed each one but decided to use the heavier one with the original AI 10 shot mags, by memory it was 28 grams heavier with the mag installed. Chose this as the mags basically fitted better etc. The lighter conversion kit had copy AI mags and the mags weren't that good at being interchanged with the bottom plates.

Next step was to purchase the rifle, looked around but in the end just stuck with Reloaders, just walked in and purchased the rifle. Flat stick at work so didn't have a chance pulling it apart for a couple weeks. Previous to this the only thing I had disassembled/assembled on a rifle have been rifle scopes and the like.
Had the rifle apart in a couple of minutes, thought this was easy so started to file the inside of the stock to fit the bottom plate kit, wasn't long before I realised this was a waste of time so next day dropped it of to a machine shop to get milled out, doesn't require a lot of material to be removed, basically more of an issue in clamping the stock without marking it.

Picked it up this morning so here's a few pics of it before I re-assemble it. You can just make out how much material was removed to allow the after market bottom plate to be installed.

----------


## geezejonesy

once you ve tryed n tested it at the range we ll have to got for a bomb up somewhere

----------


## L.R

Who were the two different manufactures? And of the two which one did you choose to install?

----------


## 300winmag

I need to get a decent scope for it, quite keen on a Vortex that you and Dr Watson have that way I can swap the Vortex and the thermal scope between my RRA 308 and this rifle. I have a limbsaver that I will fit as my shoulder is still a little tender from the operation
I will order one this weekend then I will be ready for your bomb up.
She'll be the bees kneeze fitted with the thermal scope on my next trip to aussie, shit those mobs of pigs won't know what hit them :Grin:  :Grin:

----------


## geezejonesy

you wont regrete getting a vortex im still pumped about  mine  :Thumbsup:

----------


## kimjon

Cool project, any chance some more pics of the fully assembled rifle with mag in?

cheers

kj

----------


## 300winmag

> Who were the two different manufactures? And of the two which one did you choose to install?


Purchased a Wild Dog kit and a CDI kit, I installed the CDI kit as the mags just felt better when being worked.
The CDI kit is a little heavier but has original AI mags, if I changed the mags from one bottom plate assy to the other they didn't feel right, either too lose or too tight.

----------


## 300winmag

> Cool project, any chance some more pics of the fully assembled rifle with mag in?
> 
> cheers
> 
> kj


Yeah no worries, I was going to do that, I'll put her together over the weekend and take a few pics

----------


## 300winmag

> you wont regrete getting a vortex im still pumped about  mine


Can you let us know who you purchased it from and how long it took

----------


## geezejonesy

got it from my local suppler in stratford was here within a week didnt bother trying to import it not sure really how much of a differance it was in value ...

----------


## 300winmag

> got it from my local suppler in stratford was here within a week didnt bother trying to import it not sure really how much of a differance it was in value ...


What did they bone you??

----------


## 300winmag

More pics, took longer to download the photo's than it took to re-assemble the Tikka.


Bottom plate assy at the top is the CDI, the one I'm running with, middle is the Wild Dog and the lower one is the original Tikka assy. Fat wrench for torquing the two action screws. Had a spare Limbsaver left over from a couple years ago so fitting that as well.



Barrel action sitting in modified stock.


A good pic of the CDI versus the original bottom assy.


Pic of it all bolted in place.


Pic of my Thermal scope which will eventially be installed on it, but first I'm going to get a Vortex scope, then of to the range to have a lttle play to see what she likes in the way of factory 180 grainers.

----------


## kimjon

Very cool. 

Thermal scope? I'm imagining that movie ''Predator'' - is this what your scope is like to see through? 

kj

----------


## kokako

If anyone is after one in a hurry, I have one for sale:

http://www.nzhuntingandshooting.co.n...etal-new-4766/

----------


## 300winmag

> Very cool. 
> 
> Thermal scope? I'm imagining that movie ''Predator'' - is this what your scope is like to see through? 
> 
> kj


Youtube thermal hunting pigs, same view Black & White.
When I take mine out again I'll attach the video kit to it.

----------


## brodster

> Youtube thermal hunting pigs, same view Black & White.
> When I take mine out again I'll attach the video kit to it.


What model scope?

----------

